# Any recommendations for Newport RI?



## deannak (May 19, 2013)

We're booked into the Wyndham Inn on the Harbor in Newport next month, and I'm looking for any suggestions on activities or places to eat.  

My entire experience of Newport to date was spending half a day there, doing the cliff walk by the mansions.  Now that we've got a whole week there, I'd love to get some ideas on how to spend it.  Thanks!


----------



## e.bram (May 19, 2013)

Try to Oak Hill Tavern and Duffy's Tavern in Kingston, RI. Where the locals go.


----------



## winnipiseogee (May 19, 2013)

We love it in Newport and once you get over the somewhat dated and awkwardly laid out rooms you will have an awesome time.  We didn't like the Inn on the Harbor the first day or two we were there.  Now its where we prefer to stay when we don't have the kids.   Make sure you request and ocean view even during check-in as those rooms are WAY better.

Of course the mansions and museums are great but I assume you already know about them.

Some lesser known things that we love (in no particular order) - 

1. Rosemary & Thyme (sandwiches and baked goods) walking distance from your hotel and awesome stuff for reasonable prices. A little hard to find the first time.

2. Water Taxi - There is a dock right behind your hotel and its a fun and cheap way to cruise around newport harbor.  Every hour on the hour.

3. Self Guided history walks.  Newport has a LOT more history than just the mansions.  In fact there are more colonial era homes in newport than anywhere else in the US.  I'm not great at being on someone else schedule so I love the self guided tours.

4. Castle Hill light house - great place for sunsets and an awesome little walk

5. Thames Glass - Gorgeous stuff that my wife loves.  They let you do your own glass blowing for about $20.  We have a tradition of making one Christmas ornament every year.  

6. Mamma Luisa - Unquestionably the best italian in Newport.  Very modest looking from outside but world class food.  A little pricy but worth it!

7. Cold Fusion Gelato - about one block from your hotel.  Its been written up in just about every foodie magazine.  Great stuff!

8. Virgin & Aged - Seriously olive oil and vinegar tasting??  Trust me - we are addicts and pick up a case every few months now.

9. Aquidneck Lobster Company.  Located just off the main strip its a seafood market that serves lunch and dinner right on the water.  The seafood is great, the preparation is decent but the location is spectacular!

Have a great time!  Newport is one of our favorite places.


----------



## massvacationer (May 19, 2013)

A few other good places in Newport

Fort Adams State Park.  Fort that was active for a couple of centuries.  You can take a pretty cool guided tour.  The one that we went on took us down into some tunnels that were designed to allow the defenders to exit the fort and attack any aggressors from their rear.  Commanding view of harbor.


Gooseberry Beach.  A great beach if you are in Newport during the summer.  This is a private beach club that is open to the public.  Approx $25 per car to park. Located in a beautiful area of Newport. A little difficult to find.

 Brenton Point State Park.  On Ocean Drive - right on the water.  Rocky shore so no beach or swimming here .  Our young boys like this place because it is a major place for kite flying.  Lots of wind! Always lots of big, cool kites.  Usually there are vendors there selling kites.  Note:  These is a store on Thames Street that sells reasonably priced kites that you can buy and bring out to Brenton Point on a windy day.  Good place for a picnic.


----------



## deannak (May 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the great ideas, everyone!  

I'll definitely be trying out a bunch of these suggestions on our trip (and squeeze in all of them if i can!).  I'm now looking forward to that trip even more than before - if that's possible!


----------



## MaryH (May 21, 2013)

Trying to remember which Wyndham it is but one by the marina have a fish stand where you can buy lobster and crab and boil them up.


----------



## JOBILLBORF (May 21, 2013)

*Try anthonys seafood middletowne*

Try Anthony's Seafood.  The food is great. Reasonable prices.  We visted Newport a few years ago and ate there about five times.  

963 aquidneck ave, middletown ri   401 846 9620

www.anthonysseafood.com

the menu

http://www.anthonysseafood.net/ASUmenuPDF.pdf

we loved the baked dinners, all under 20 bucks.  

Have fun


----------



## antjmar (May 21, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Trying to remember which Wyndham it is but one by the marina have a fish stand where you can buy lobster and crab and boil them up.


Wyndham long wharf! Great idea!


----------



## Glynda (May 22, 2013)

*Newport*

Join the Historic Foundation (not sure that is the correct name) for discounts on admission to historic homes.  You'll be helping the foundation and saving more than the cost of joining.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 22, 2013)

Rosecliff, The Marble House and of course, the venerable "Breakers" for a look into the "Guilded Age".

Everyone above has given great recommendations and I can't really add to that.

Oh, we stayed overnight here once and it's worth the trip : Rose Island Lighthouse.  http://www.roseislandlighthouse.org/
Suggestion: Go over on a day when the harbor and winds are calm. Our short 10 min crossing was a bit rough.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 22, 2013)

Glynda said:


> Join the Historic Foundation (not sure that is the correct name) for discounts on admission to historic homes.  You'll be helping the foundation and saving more than the cost of joining.



Glynda,

Is this what you're talking about?  http://www.newportrestoration.org/

If so, I don't see mention of historic home admission discounts.

Richard


----------



## WINSLOW (May 22, 2013)

You'll love Newport, so much to see & do.  Inn on the Harbor puts you right in the center of everything. 

Just an FYI, its a walking town, If you're there for a week you'll be walking everywhere from one end of town to the other & over again.  You might want to bring really comfortable shoes. 

Here's a link to a guide for Newport that might help

http://www.newport-discovery-guide.com/

Have a great time!


Almost forgot -  mansion tour tickets, there is a discount if you plan to tour more than one. 

https://tix.newportmansions.org/ecomm_mobile/TourTickets.aspx


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 22, 2013)

WINSLOW said:


> You'll love Newport, so much to see & do.  Inn on the Harbor puts you right in the center of everything.
> 
> Just an FYI, its a walking town, If you're there for a week you'll be walking everywhere from one end of town to the other & over again.  You might want to bring really comfortable shoes.
> 
> ...



Winslow,

Thanks for the information.  The ticket pricing link is helpful too and I see where membership does get special pricing.

Thanks again.  Newport is on my bucket list.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 22, 2013)

we bought the membership in the preservation society and went to all the mansions, at a pretty reasonable price.   Also, Inn at the harbor gave us a list of restaurant specials.  the atlantic beach club in Middleton was really good, and we had a nice meal at a restaurant just up the hill, which had a good special. ask for this list and also i believe they will give you a $5 each discount on admissions to mansions.  look at reviews, i wrote all this up when I could still recall names. One of the things we really enjoyed was driving to the Topiary Gardens, which inclded a house tour and a toy museum.   

here is something I wrote when we visited: 
We  had one very nice day and we used it to go to the Topiary Gardens and  tour the house and toy collection on site.  it was great.  Then we took a  harbor cruise on the Amazing Grace, a really nice cruise for about $12  each.  We then went and toured fort Adams, a guided tour that took over  an hour and we actually crawled through tunnels and it was very  interesting.  We ended up buying the membership to the Newport  Preservation society, toured the Breakers, The Elms, and behind the  scenes at the Elms, Rosecliff, Marblehead, Kinscoat and Chateau Sur Mer.   Unfortunately, some of the others were only opened on weekends and we  missed them.  We toured Rough Point, separate admission, Doris Duke's  estate.  We walked Cliff Walk in the fog, toured Ocean Drive twice, once  in the rain.  Missed out on the little Railway Trip which was only  offered on sunday.  Would love to return and do these other things.   Also missed the walking tour of the town.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 22, 2013)

We loved the topiary gardens and house as well.  I believe it was called Green Animals.  The setting is beautiful and it's very different from the other mansions...
Deb


----------



## MabelP (May 22, 2013)

I love the restaurant Yesterday's. I spend my summers in Massachusetts and always eat there a couple of times each year. Inexpensive and delicious.


----------



## Myrtle (May 23, 2013)

*Things to do while visiting Newport*

Dh and I love walking the nature trails at Sachuest Point in Middleboro, its just a couple of miles from the Cliff Walk entrance.  On visitor maps it looks far away but it is not.  Visit the Refuge's Web Site: http://www.fws.gov/sachuestpoint/ 

Another great hiking place nearby is the Norman Bird Sanctuary.  Both are away from the crowds and offer quiet, cooler temps and lovely views.


----------



## mdurette (May 25, 2013)

I only live about 10 minutes away - I saw the today show do a segment on the topiary gardens.   I have never been.  Its on my to-do list this year.

http://www.newportmansions.org/explore/green-animals-topiary-garden

Also Sachuset Point is in Charlestown I think - PP said Middleboro which is somewhat nearby in Mass.  Didn't want you to get confused


----------



## janej (May 25, 2013)

We rented bikes for half a day and rode all the way to the mansions.   It was fun.  We stopped by a few places on the way too.


----------



## deannak (May 26, 2013)

Thanks, everybody!  You folks are a wealth of great info & ideas, and I really appreciate all the Newport input.  It's going to be great!


----------



## Glynda (May 27, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Glynda,
> 
> Is this what you're talking about?  http://www.newportrestoration.org/
> 
> ...





That is the one founded by Doris Duke, I believe.  Her home is fabulous.

But I was referring to this:

"NEWPORT MANSIONS is a registered trademark of *The Preservation Society of Newport County.* Our tickets should not be presented at any other mansion in Newport except The Breakers, Chateau-sur-Mer, Chepstow, The Elms, Green Animals Topiary Garden, Hunter House, Isaac Bell House, Kingscote, Marble House, and Rosecliff."


----------



## Glynda (May 27, 2013)

*Walking*

Born and raised a Florida girl and living in flat Charleston, SC, now, I am not a hill walker.  Plus I have back problems and chronic pain.  From the seaport to the other side where the mansions are is pretty much all up hill.  We drove.  Parking was easy everywhere we went but we were there early to mid June.  There is some really nice shopping and restaurants on the same street as the mansion row.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (May 28, 2013)

*Think Outside the Newport Box Too!*

Do yourself a favor and venture beyond Newport.

Don’t miss a trip to *Federal Hill* in Providence.  It is a “Little Italy” with plenty of authentic Italian grocery stores that will make your mouth water, and restaurants of all types now-a-days – not just Italian.  You can have a lunch al fresco in the piazza, and be sure to go to *Scialo's Bakery* for the best biscotti you will ever find anywhere; they have been in business for over a hundred years... incredible old school secret recipes and tradition that has been preserved with true pride.

*Little Compton and Sakonnet* is the wine region.  It is very scenic and quaint, as well as home to some nice wineries.  (Newport Winery has a decent tour, but I think the best wines are from the “Little Rhody” wine region.)

*Bristol, RI* is also a picturesque town.  *Colt State Park* is very nice, and *Blithewold* gardens and arboretum is also worth your time.  You must also visit Doris and Micky ( I believe their daughter and son-in-law mostly carry on the tradition now), for a great breakfast at the *Hope Diner *located across from the Harbor on Hope Ave.  Try the “Bobby O” omelet.

P.S. – I think the Newport Dinner Train *is over rated*; it is a much better value for lunch than dinner, but the views are not without significant obstruction.  I do not recommend it as a wise use of your time.

Also, buy your coffee at *Custom House Coffee*.  Bob Masten does only small-batch roasting of many varietals and has the great coffee.  _Always very fresh._  Many better restaurants serve Custom House.

I love R.I... use to live there long ago, and always enjoy going back!  Have a great time


----------

